# Cosimo's at it again



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

:smiles:

Here, at last, is where food really does become art!
Sorry if some might be offended, but in my view, this is where the borderline between craft and art is truly crossed. 
I know this artist and really like his work. It's intriguing, thought provoking as well as provocative and always kind of yummy.

Check it out-
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/liv...weet.jesus.cnn

In case you'd like to see it in person. The installation is at the Proposition Gallery, 559 W. 22nd St. New York, NY


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

that is beautiful. i admire Cosimo so much... remember his cheese house!?!?! :roll:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Yes! , though I only saw pics on the web. 

"Pressed Ham" was interesting too.

I'm so glad that someone else knows of Cosimo's work--
challenging, but beautiful if you dig deep enough.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I enjoy his work but from that small clip it appeared to be a very sloppy molding. I'm curious what the medium was before he casted.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I am deep believer in my faith and I am NOT offended in any way what so ever..like one of the above posters stated, deep meaning in interpretation..

what is the difference between a chocolate Jesus, than eating and drinking his body and blood in a "ritualistic" manner during Mass??

people need to just get over stuff, it's NOT disrespectful in any way shape or form ...at least in my eyes..and having a "naked" Jesus makes more sense..you think the people that put him on the cross cared to cover his genitalia? lol

but, diversity is what makes the world go around and we have to respect ALL opinions.

I did get to see pictures of his CHEESE house..lol totally awesome!!!


Oh one more thing..I know that the "dripping" is caused by the temps and lights..but what an awesome commentary!

the DRIPPING CHOCOLATE JESUS!

Gives me shivers!


----------

